# Head tube lengths



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Head tube lengths missing from Moto geo charts...?*

Where can I get head tube lengths for Moto Century and LeChamps? They are missing from the geometry charts!


----------



## south40db (Dec 6, 2010)

I was just wondering the same thing! I also wonder why the Century lists a triple crank and double shifters?


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Maybe because...*



south40db said:


> I was just wondering the same thing! I also wonder why the Century lists a triple crank and double shifters?


Maybe that's why it's so inexpensive!


----------

